# I’m enjoying my current setup



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had the Izzo Alex Duetto Mk4 since 2016. It is plumbed into a water supply at 2 bar, with a water treatment module in line which means I can pre-infuse at that pressure.

I had to replace the motor and pump in late 2020 as the design of the machine has the pump sitting on top of the motor, which if (when) the seal fails then the motor output shaft bearing will rust and fail. This wasn't too expensive to fix but it was a bit of a faff, as the replacement motor needed three holes drilling and tapping in its bottom case to fit the mounts in the machine.

The HG-1 replaces a Mazzer Super Jolly that I converted to doserless, which is also a good machine, though not so good for single dose grind. I'm selling that on the classified page here.

The LEGO duck on top of the HG-1 grinder is necessary. Who doesn't need a dizzy duck when grinding coffee?

My main interest at the moment is getting a good espresso extraction from coffees on the lighter end of the spectrum - and have a real taste for natural process Colombian coffees.

I made a version of this post on Reddit recently.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice set-up 👍

Im a fan of columbian coffee too, have a kilo en route at the mo.

What water treatment module are you using ?

Nice latte art 👍


----------



## dajw (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks @Waitforme! I am a bit of a fan of Horsham Coffee Roasters. I just have the last few grams left of their "Finca La Esperanza" which is such an amazing coffee. Really fruity with an initial hit of chocolate. Love it! Prior to that I had their "Planadas Community Organic Coffee", and I've just ordered a kilo of their 'Finca Buenos Aires Anaerobic Fermentation' beans which I'm excited to try. I usually order a kilo a month.

The water treatment is a BWT Bestmax, sourced through Bella Barista. The pressure reducing valve and pipework is Screwfix or so&#8230;


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks @dajw, I'm still considering plumbing my machine.

Will have at look at Horsham roasters, haven't tried them yet. I've got 1kg of Columbian and 500g of Kenyan coming to me at the mo , so it may be a while !


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

That's a sweet looking setup! HG1 looks cool.


----------

